# Tv comme écran de macbook sans câble ?



## ~Pi~ (8 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

Possesseur d'une TV Sony (37ex500) et d'un macbook unibody blanc late 2009, j'aimerais savoir si il est possible de les relier sans utiliser de cable ?

Ma télévision est relié à ma freebox en Ethernet et dispose de fonctionnalités réseau. Mon macbook est en réseau avec ma PS3 via PS3 Media Server pour qu'elle puisse accéder à mes documents stockés sur le macbook (sans grand succès pour le moment).

Cependant, mon but est *d'utiliser ma TV comme écran externe* de mon macbook. Cela est il possible* sans recourir à un réseau filaire* ? 

Si cela est possible, savez vous comment je dois m'y prendre ? Si non n'hésitez pas à me le faire savoir dès maintenant pour que j'arrête de chercher en vain.


Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2010)

A mon avis, il n'est pas possible de rediriger le signal de sortie de la carte vidéo du MacBook vers une quelconque interface réseau (dont le débit serait de toute façon insuffisant pour une transmission correcte des images), donc tu peux oublier !


----------



## ~Pi~ (9 Août 2010)

Merci pour cette précision. Il faut donc envisager une transmission câblé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2010)

Toutafé !


----------



## ~Pi~ (10 Août 2010)

Merci bien. 

Pour info, de quoi ai je besoin comme câble? Je sais qu'il me faudra un adaptateur. En existe il autre que Apple (moins cher) tout en gardant une qualité convenable?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2010)

~Pi~ a dit:


> Merci bien.
> 
> Pour info, de quoi ai je besoin comme câble? Je sais qu'il me faudra un adaptateur. En existe il autre que Apple (moins cher) tout en gardant une qualité convenable?



Difficile à dire, je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a comme connectique sur ta TV, côté Mac, c'est un MDP, donc, il te faut un (ou des, selon) adaptateur(s) MDP vers ce que ta TV propose (VGA ? DVI ? HDMI ? ).

Par contre, pour la qualité, ça n'est pas l'adaptateur, mais la TV qui est le point critique, tout dépendra de quelles résolutions elle acceptera d'afficher !


----------



## Gr3gZZ (10 Août 2010)

Privilégie l'adaptateur dvi si tu à ça sur ta télé, couplé à un cable jack pour le son. C'est la meilleur solution et la moins cher. Ne te fais pas avoir un cable soit disant hdmi..


----------



## ~Pi~ (10 Août 2010)

Ma TV est full HD, ça devrait passer . Voici un récap de sa connectique:



> Entrées vidéo:   VGA &#8226; HDMI (x4) &#8226; Péritel (x2) &#8226; YUV &#8226; Composite
> Entrées audio: 	Jack Stéréo &#8226; RCA Stéréo (x2)



Question naïve inside: est on obligé d'avoir deux cables pour relier à la TV (image et son) ? Le plus simple serait le mieux,  je serai amené à brancher/débrancher souvent.

Je veux faire de ma TV/PS3 une plateforme multimedia. Le macbook servirait à écouteur de la musique sur internet, surfer, et peut être même jouer (Starcraft 2 ? ).

J'ai en tête l'exemple de mon école ou un seul câble permet de relier l'ordi à un retroprojecteur.  Pas possible d'avoir aussi simple ?

En gros je cherche le meilleur ratio prix/simplicité/qualité. 

Merci !


----------



## Gr3gZZ (10 Août 2010)

Vga + cable jack. Les adaptateurs hdmi vendus dans le commerces sont bien trop cher, et je ne sais même pas si tous transmette le son. Là tu t'en tire pour grand max 30-40 euros, sans compter que tu as surement des cables vga ou jack chz toi.


----------



## ~Pi~ (11 Août 2010)

Et non, je n'ai rien chez moi ^^.

Il faut donc :

-adaptateur mini display VGA
-cable VGA
-Cable jack


Mini display/VGA
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/offer-listi...s=gateway&qid=1281523075&sr=8-1&condition=new
17

VGA
http://www.amazon.fr/Cable-avec-fic...3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1281523149&sr=1-3
10

Jack
http://www.amazon.fr/Cable-avec-fic...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1281523210&sr=1-1
0,67 (!!!)

Total: 28 environ

C'est bien cela ?

Merci


----------



## macboy (11 Août 2010)

~Pi~ a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Possesseur d'une TV Sony (37ex500) et d'un macbook unibody blanc late 2009, j'aimerais savoir si il est possible de les relier sans utiliser de cable ?
> ...



je te laisse prendre connaissance de ce fil 
http://forums.macosxhints.com/showthread.php?t=84365

là où tu peux acheter la bête http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...21-2010&SRCCODE=GOOGLEBASE&CMP=OTC-GOOGLEBASE

++
Macoy


----------



## ~Pi~ (11 Août 2010)

Merci pour l'info. Mais c'est un peu cher pour moi (129$).
Je vais donc opter pour une solution câblée.



> Il faut donc :
> 
> -adaptateur mini display VGA
> -cable VGA
> ...



Si quelqu'un pouvait me confirmer les composants ci dessus, afin d'éviter toute erreur. 
L'adaptateur VGA repéré est un "générique", non-apple. Pensez vous qu'il y ait un manque à gagner en terme de qualité d'affichage ? 

Merci


----------



## Gr3gZZ (11 Août 2010)

Tous les liens sont foireux.

En image 






Display port /vga






A droite si t'a juste un trou jack, celui du bas si c'est une enceinte ou si il faut un rouge et blanc derrière la téloche

Cable vga


----------



## ~Pi~ (11 Août 2010)

> Tous les liens sont foireux.



J'ai tout remis en ordre. La citation avait fait sauter les liens ... 

Bonne idée pour le cable jack RCA. Ca évite de boucher la sortie jack de la TV qui pourra être réservée au casque HF.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (11 Août 2010)

Bon ben t'a plus qu'a commander.


----------



## ~Pi~ (16 Septembre 2010)

J'ai commandé et reçu les composants necessaires !

Pour l'image aucun problème. Mais je n'arrive pas à avoir le son ...

Je branche en jack à la sortie audio de mon ordi (sortie casque) et branche mes cables aux entrées audio de ma TV en RCA. Rien ne se passe, le son se coupe sur le macbook mais rien ne sort de ma TV.

Est ce un problème de connectique ? Mes cables sont rouge et noir tandis que les entrées sont rouge et blanche ? Cela vient de là ?

J'ai essayé en jack jack en reliant à la prise jack sur le coté de ma TV. Rien non plus. Mais peut être est-ce une sorite jack sur la TV et pas une entrée.

Bref, I need your help. J'ai beau fouiller dans les menus et sur le net, je ne trouve pas de solution.


Auriez vous quelques pistes ?


----------



## ~Pi~ (19 Septembre 2010)

Personne ?


----------



## Absolutely (21 Septembre 2010)

macboy a dit:


> je te laisse prendre connaissance de ce fil
> http://forums.macosxhints.com/showthread.php?t=84365
> 
> là où tu peux acheter la bête http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...21-2010&SRCCODE=GOOGLEBASE&CMP=OTC-GOOGLEBASE
> ...



Salut,

Le tuyau est percé :rateau: parce que si on lit la conversation en entier on voit que ce n'est pas compatible MAC mais seulement PC ...


----------



## ~Pi~ (11 Octobre 2010)

Je n'ai toujours pas résolu mon problème :

Mon macbook est relié à ma TV en HDMI. Mais je n'ai pas de son, malgré un branchement en double jack.

Personne n'a de piste ?


----------



## olaf1966 (12 Octobre 2010)

Peut être as tu une modification de configuration à apporter? Par défaut, le son correspondant à une entrée HDMI est associé à cette HDMI (décodage numérique de piste son pour un blu-ray par exemple). Ton téléviseur te permettra peut être de réaffecter le son aux prises RCA si tu as un doublage de ton entrée audio (même entrée A/V).

Tu peux aussi brancher ton cordon audio sur une autre entrée afin de contrôler que le câble fonctionne correctement.


----------

